# Questions about Glycine Moonphase



## Misticuf

Greetings!
I was perusing watches online, which is a habit that should get me tackled by my loving wife, and saw the Glycine Combat 6 moonphase automatic for the first time. Does anyone have one of these, and if so, how do you like it? I don't have a moonphase watch in my collection yet, and I like Glycines. Is this a true moonphase? Are there other brands of similar quality I should look at?


----------



## yankeexpress

C. Ward has gorgeous moonphase


----------



## l66666

Hi Misticuf,

I opened another thread about this watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-combat-6-moonphase-any-opinion-pictures-owners-4533173.htmlwhere I hope we will find more info.

I can tell that IMO the watch mount caliber Sellita 280 (whence the 280 in the reference), no official info, though.
This caliber mouts a true moonphase complication. The moon wheel has 118 teeth, this means has an error of +8,81 hours every year.
That's common with every mid-level watch with moonphase complication, from what I know.

Some high-grade watches has a 135 teeth moon wheel, bringing the error to only 12 minutes per year.


----------



## Dzelgris

@l66666, I like the information about the 280s moonphase! Learned something about the movement. Cheers!

There's no real official information about the GL280 movement being the same as the Sellita SW 280 but the specs for the Combat 6 Moonphase and the movement specs are the same. Plus the online Sellita service manual for the SW-280 shows the movement looking exactly the same as the one in my watch.


----------



## Montag84

yankeexpress said:


> C. Ward has gorgeous moonphase


Christopher Ward redesigned the watch with the new logo, and much different dial layout. The above version was/is beautiful. The texture of the moon was up there with higher end watches, wish I had the funds to pick up one before the redesign.


----------



## Misticuf

I bought the silver Gylcine moon phase and couldn't be happier with it. I have 50+ watches in my collection, including a Glycine Airman 18 sphair and a vintage Airman Special, and I love this Glycine as well. It's more accurate than my Hamilton khaki Navy (which has ETA 2895). It's only off a couple of seconds a day. I do like the moon phase in the CW Ward that Montag84 suggested, but it's a little out of my price range at the moment.
It's a great watch! I love it.


----------



## l66666

Thanks *Misticuf*!

We'd appreciate if you could post some picture of your watch, maybe on the wrist.

Thank you!


----------



## Misticuf

The watch wears a little bigger than most of my 40mm watches. I have small wrists. Very small wrists, actually. I don't want to raise a different threat, but this is a post-Invicta acquisition Glycine. I have two other Glycines: an Airman 18 sphair (gmt) and a vintage Airman Special (circa 1965). This watch feels as "Glycine" as the other two. It's a really nice watch, and I'm glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## l66666

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## Tushar90

Beautiful watch. 
Any long term review ? 
I plan on picking one up.


----------



## Tonystix

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...leCampaignId=303562&iterableTemplateId=432901

Here it is.


----------



## w4tchnut

Picked up the white dial one a few weeks ago and really enjoy it.









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------

